# semaforo con el 555 y relevadores de 5 V



## naoce (Oct 2, 2011)

su diseño como se daran cuenta es de un PLC, sin embargo, me lo piden en protoboard, el timer lo hare con el 555 en su modo monoestable, pero no se bien como ira conectado y como se calcula el tiempo de duracion, teniendo la hoja de calculos del 555: 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/texasinstruments/ne555.pdf 

entonces en la hoja de calculos mi duda es si los 2 capacitores tienen el mismo valor y el valor de RL permanece cte. o tambien cambia.

la salida del timer ira conectado un transistor 2222 con RBase= 3.3KΩ el cual ira conectado a los reles como se muestra en la imagen, ese seria el timer 1 (30 segundos) con sus salidas no se si este bien conectado.

tambien me dijieron que los pines 4 y 8 del 555 deben ir conectados con los reles de las otras funciones con las cuales esta conmutado.

los tiempos de duracion son 30 seg verde, 5 seg verde parpadeando, 15 seg amarillo, 30 seg rojo y se vuelve a repetir...

mi mayor problema es la contruccion de los timer y su tiempo de duracion y del diagrama que tanto perjudica si quito los contactores 400.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 5, 2011)

Saludos. Mira, ya hay varios post en este foro donde se trata como hacer un semaforo
con el IC 555, buscalos para que te des una idea.
Por otro lado el calcúlo para el monoestable es muy sencillo.
No se que es lo que se te complica 
Si el proyecto lo tienes que hacer con IC's 555 tambien requieres algunos en modo astable
para conseguir los parpadeos, y compuertas para lograr la sincronización de las secuencias.
Ahora que todo esto es mas sencillo si lo haces con un PIC, uno pequeño como el PIC12F508
es mas que suficiente para realizarlo sin nada de complicaciones, ya que todo el proceso
es via software, ya solo es cablear los transistores y los focos o LED's etc.
Aqui adjunto un video de un semaforo con PIC que realize hace tiempo,
mas un programita que diseñe para el calcúlo del periodo de salida del IC 555
en modo Monoestable, tambien hice otro para el Astable.
Si requieres el código del semaforo con PIC12F508 o del programa para el Astable,
puedes postearlo aqui o me dejas un mensaje.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola amigo naoce
aqui podras ver la coneccion del semaforo por si todavia te interesa
utiliza un temporizador NE555

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/semaforo.htm


veras que si funciona: ya lo he probado

puedes experimenta cambiando diferentes valores de resistencias y de capacitores

podrias poner un potenciometro de 50k en donde esta la resistencia de 33k y asi podrias ajustar la velocidad de prendido de los leds


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2011)

Aqui les dejo el código del Semaforo con PIC
por si lo quieren armar o simular. 
Esta escrito en PBP


----------

